# Any one tried a cheaper version of the ocd coffee tool?



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

I found this link

Coffee Distributor Stainless Steel Smart Coffee Tamper 58mm Base with Three Angled Slopes Leveler Tool for Espresso Coffee Grounds(Black) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07JPH1RM4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WbMLCb2H77ZM5

Looks ok but don't know if it's a waste of money.

The ocd one just seems so expensive for what it does.

Thanks


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

I own possibly this one. It works as you would expect, just to remember these tools predominant are levellers, I'm sure they do a degree of distribution, but mostly they level and compact the coffee prior to tamping.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a similar one and it does a good job of levelling the mound


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I have patented the OCC (Old Credit Card) distribution tool.

Start with one side, hold vertically and twist in the basket a couple of rotations.

One side is 1mm deeper than the other, so start with one and progress to the second if any low points remain.

Allows perfect grooming without applying any downward pressure to overcompact the puck.

Really helped me to master some of the more challenging beans.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice idea....I'm sure you can turn it partially OCD by making it out of amex gold card


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

anyone got the Motta levelling tool? only cost a little more than the knock off OCD one!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

GaryG said:


> I found this link
> 
> Coffee Distributor Stainless Steel Smart Coffee Tamper 58mm Base with Three Angled Slopes Leveler Tool for Espresso Coffee Grounds(Black) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07JPH1RM4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WbMLCb2H77ZM5
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can get these even cheaper. But if not, the Motta one is only £30 from Bella Barista.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/christmas-gift-ideas/motta-58mm-coffee-levelling-tool.html

It's very nice and shiny...


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

glevum said:


> anyone got the Motta levelling tool? only cost a little more than the knock off OCD one!


That'll be a yes.

It gets my coffee very level!

In all seriousness, I think the profile of the base varies from one to another of these. The Motta works well for me. Coffee doesn't stick to it very much, and it's satisfyingly heavy.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

I got one from 'scarlet espresso' or something, they sell on amazon and ebay - think they're based in germany. Feels great quality and heavy, coffee doesn't stick and it's easily adjustable etc. It helps me a lot to get an even tamp everytime, but don't think they do much for distribution (I use a stirrer to do WDT first).


----------



## mission701 (Oct 15, 2018)

I got the Motta version. I've not used any alternatives but I can say it helped me BUT only if you do some form of distribution prior to using it as a levelling tool.

To expand, the tool is not a sub for distribution, and proper distribution has a far greater impact than using a levelling tool. For anyone who hasn't done so already, I would recommend getting the distribution right before buying one of these - a £12 blind shaker off the bay (or alternative tool & technique) will have a far greater impact to the shot than a levelling tool.

That said, I find this tool gives a greater amount of consistency, probably mostly delivered from the fact it promotes an easier level tamp.

That's a long way of saying, buy one, but get your distribution right first. Enjoy!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

^^that is a good point. Distribution is key


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks peeps.

I currently run a niche grinder and am using the cup and chopstick

I want to see if this helps before I tamp to get a more even finish.

Hoping this helps


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

GaryG said:


> Thanks peeps.
> 
> I currently run a niche grinder and am using the cup and chopstick
> 
> ...


I use one along with my Niche and the cup/chopstick, works really well for me









This is the one I use but can't imagine they're much different!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Espresso-Distributor-Leveler-Macaron-Portafilter/dp/B075PG5BX1/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1553411867&sr=8-4&keywords=coffee+distributor+tool


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

glevum said:


> anyone got the Motta levelling tool? only cost a little more than the knock off OCD one!


Yes, i had had this one for at least 8months now maybe. Looks good, works great.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I used an Origins OCD tool at their Kings Cross shop and didn't reckon it much. It left nasty edges on the puck. I use a St Anthony Industries one. Love it.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

I have and used the clover-types, and now use a wedge-type. The clovers (3 and 4 ridges) are sensitive to turning clockwise or anti-clockwise (making mounds or leveling). The wedge always levels. According to multiple measurements taken by Socratic Coffee the clover types decrease the TDS (and thus the EY%) compared to tapping or using the wedge. (no explanation, just measurements. I didn't find anything about stirring aka WDT).


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

dwalsh1 said:


> I used an Origins OCD tool at their Kings Cross shop and didn't reckon it much. It left nasty edges on the puck. I use a St Anthony Industries one. Love it.


You can get different sizes, if you use a 58mm one while a 58.5mm is a better fit for your basket this can happen. (It can also wobble about the inside of the basket, dinging the sides and leveling the edge. It sort of works, but I didn't like it either. Solved it with a 58,5mm one and payed attention ordering the wedge type.)


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Jon_Foster said:


> I use one along with my Niche and the cup/chopstick, works really well for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have this one for my BE, works well pre-tamping


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> I have patented the OCC (Old Credit Card) distribution tool.
> 
> Start with one side, hold vertically and twist in the basket a couple of rotations.
> 
> ...


So ... Scotty Calaghan en Breville pay you good money 

https://heart-coffee.myshopify.com/products/scottie-callaghan-40-piece-dosing-tool-set

https://www.breville.com/us/en/Search/SearchResult.html?q=razor

Or are those "Prior Art" thingies?


----------



## Vollbart (Jan 27, 2019)

Recently bought one very similar to the Amazon link by the OP from eBay for around half the price. Very solid, but not the best fit in the basket. A bit of coffee is sticking to the lip between the two parts. Haven't investigated yet whether this is just the fit or if it's just not screwing up properly.

+1 on it not being a distributor


----------

